# Darkside info please



## minted50 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello, I am thinking of staying east of pattaya on the darkside.
I've heard it's cheaper and quieter than main pattaya which suits me fine.This
is for 6 months.Have TGF so not shagging about, but have read about big
crime rate and piss-head ex-pats.Any positive comments would be appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

minted50 said:


> Hello, I am thinking of staying east of pattaya on the darkside.
> I've heard it's cheaper and quieter than main pattaya which suits me fine.This
> is for 6 months.Have TGF so not shagging about, but have read about big
> crime rate and piss-head ex-pats.Any positive comments would be appreciated.
> Cheers


The dark-side is getting brighter and brighter. 
If you're able to stay within a proximity of 2 kms from Sukhumvit, you'll find numerous villages and other possibilities to stay. 
Piss heads and crime are everywhere, not only on the dark-side.


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Just be careful and use commonsense wherever you go.


----------



## khonjaiyen (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi
We bought a house on Soi Nern about 5 years ago and then rented it out. This year however our renter moved out so we went back and stayed there for 2 months. I loved it, the area is quieter and everything is within easy reaching distant. There are lots of nice friendly bars and nice restaurants and we never felt the need to go over the other side of Sukumvit.


----------

